# DxO OpticsPro 10 released



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2014)

> *DxO OpticsPro 10 adds DxO ClearView, a spectacular new feature that eliminates haze, and improves its revolutionary PRIME denoising technology. *



Press release attached.

ClearView, the headline feature for this version, is pretty impressive (although not as broadly useful as the PRIME noise reduction that came in v9).

Also worth noting that their pricing model has changed. Prices are lower than the previous versions, and the 'tiers' are different. Previously, they had two tiers with identical feature sets, but the more expensive version had support for full frame cameras. The pricing model with v10 is 'Essential' and 'Elite', both of which work with *all* cameras, and instead the Elite version offers additional features (see the attached press release for a comparison table). Since only the Elite version offers PRIME NR the 'essential' version is lacking a pretty essential feture, IMO. If considering purchase of just the Essential version, I'd recommend just getting the free download of v8 instead. 

The other important point to note is this: "_DxO OpticsPro 10 can now integrate DxO ViewPoint’s powerful geometrical corrections. After the DxO ViewPoint plugin is activated, a dedicated palette lets photographers directly correct perspective problems and volume deformation in RAW and JPEG images._" That sounds like a good thing, but it's not. Most of those geometric correction tools were directly a part of v9 and previous. Granted, ViewPoint is more powerful and easier to use, but Optics Pro offered very good corrections for keystoning and volume anamorphosis and those are gone from v10 unless you also purchase ViewPoint. The need to now buy the ViewPoint plugin to gain back features removed from v10 mitigates the benefit of the lower price (v9 Elite was $300, v10 Elite is $200 plus $80 for ViewPoint...$20 cheaper is not a bad thing, but it's not the $100 cheaper that you might have thought you were getting until you went looking to correct keystoning or volume anamorphosis in v10!!).

Overall, PRIME is a bit better in terms of quality and a lot better in terms of speed compared to v9.


----------



## candyman (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the information! 


I use v9 with Viewpoint 2 and filmpack 4
I guess I will stick with those... for the moment.


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 29, 2014)

good catch -- very sneaky


----------



## lol (Oct 29, 2014)

From the pdf:



> All users who upgrade to DxO OpticsPro 10 ELITE Edition are entitled to a free copy of DxO ViewPoint 1.0.



I'm not very familiar with Viewpoint, but would that restore the functionality equivalent to version 9 for no extra cost after all?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2014)

lol said:


> From the pdf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good catch, yes that would work for those upgrading from v9. IIRC, ViewPoint 2 gives you more control points and a few other enhancements.


----------



## lol (Oct 29, 2014)

I just logged in to my account to check out the upgrade pricing. £55 to go from 9 Elite to 10 Elite, with free ViewPoint 1.2.1. For an extra £25 get ViewPoint 2.5.

Might have to get a demo of 10. I never quite got along with 9 as much as I did with 8 or before so found myself using it less.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 29, 2014)

From the site 7D Mark II support is scheduled for 12/14.


----------



## zim (Oct 29, 2014)

For existing DxO Optics Pro 9 Standard users the upgrade to DxO OpticsPro Elite 10.0 + Dx0 ViewPoint 1.2.1 is £55 ($88)
or to DxO OpticsPro Elite 10.0 + Dx0 ViewPoint 2.51 is £80 ($141)

If 1.2.1 gives the same functionality as is in DxO Optics Pro 9 then sounds fair enough.


----------



## lol (Oct 29, 2014)

Just had a very quick play with 10. Feels snappier than 9 for sure. I guess I'm in for at least this upgrade cycle.


----------



## ifp (Oct 29, 2014)

I just bought DXO 9 last night. I'm glad their upgrade policy gives free upgrades to recent purchases, otherwise I'd be pretty unhappy with myself. They are probably going to get a few more dollars out of me, since the new version of ViewPoint is quite intriguing.

Faster PRIME processing is definitely a big plus.


----------



## zim (Oct 29, 2014)

lol said:


> Just had a very quick play with 10. Feels snappier than 9 for sure. I guess I'm in for at least this upgrade cycle.



+1 especially prime. viewpoint 1 is also better than the options available in 9, more accurate. Also the selective Tone seems to have a lot more latitude will have to test that more though, and the final benefit I can perspective correct big stitches now.

Regards


----------



## Perio (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Neuro


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 30, 2014)

zim said:


> lol said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a very quick play with 10. Feels snappier than 9 for sure. I guess I'm in for at least this upgrade cycle.
> ...



Few months back, I almost buy v9 for high ISO purpose. Thanks to Neuro. He suggested to wait for v10 - faster PP in prime + others...

I just bought v10 ELITE package. Can't wait to use it in up coming halloween photos(12000-25000ISO)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2014)

The issue I had with version 9.5 was the extreme slow exporting to jpeg ot to lightroom. The lack of a export to Smugmug was also a factor.

I'll try ver 10.

I presume that ver 9 will not be upgraded to work with new camera models?


----------



## dcm (Oct 30, 2014)

In the US, the DxO OP 10 Elite upgrade was $69, with ViewPoint 1.2.1 for $0 or ViewPoint 2.5 for $29.


----------



## Botts (Oct 30, 2014)

Just as a heads up, it doesn't appear to matter what version of DxO you own before from a pricing perspective.

I have DxO 8, my pricing is:

$69USD to DxO 10 with Viewpoint 1.2.1
$98USD to DxO 10 with Viewpoint 2.5


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 30, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Few months back, I almost buy v9 for high ISO purpose. Thanks to Neuro. He suggested to wait for v10 - faster PP in prime + others...
> 
> I just bought v10 ELITE package. Can't wait to use it in up coming halloween photos(12000-25000ISO)



This is my 1st time playing with DxO. Here is 25000ISO taken with 1dx. Export took quite a bit of time, good 2-3mins per photo. Might take me some times to get use to new software.

Little bit of Tone + texture


----------



## candyman (Oct 30, 2014)

candyman said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> 
> I use v9 with Viewpoint 2 and filmpack 4
> I guess I will stick with those... for the moment.



I just checked my uprade path:
€69 to go to DxO Elite v10
€0 to go to Viewpoint v2.5


----------



## zim (Nov 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Few months back, I almost buy v9 for high ISO purpose. Thanks to Neuro. He suggested to wait for v10 - faster PP in prime + others...
> ...



If I have a lot of pics I go through them all adjusting settings as required then batch process them all over night or when I'm at work so the processing time isn't really an issue for me (I'm not making money from this). The first computer I used DXO 9 on was taking about 12-15 mins a photo!!


----------



## Vivid Color (Nov 5, 2014)

All this talk of upgrading reminded me of the conversation that I had with the DXO rep at photo plus expo. When I mentioned to him that I had the free downloaded version 8 program, he said that it was upgradable. I told him that when I downloaded it, it said it was not upgradable. He kind of backpedaled and said something like maybe he was mistaken. So of course it's got me wondering if perhaps the website just stated that in the hope that we didn't try it. Or maybe the rep was wrong. In any event, I mention this in case someone has the free download version and wants version 10 – it may be worth trying to upgrade. What is the worst that could happen? I suspect it just wouldn't work. I haven't had time to even play much with version 8, but when I do, and if I decide I want version 10, I'm definitely going to see if I could try the upgrade route.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 5, 2014)

zim said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Quality of work = quantity of time. Compared to LR5, DxO Prime NR clearly a winner.

Do look forward for faster PP & exporting in near future version.


----------

